# Watkins 27



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've read the reviews of Watkins 27 on sailnet. I'm still looking for a little more information about them. If anyone knows anything good or bad about them, let me know. Also, if your an old salt and have never heard anything about them, let me know too. That will help be establish the resell-ability factor. Thanks.


----------



## branmiller (Jun 11, 2004)

I have one and it has been a wonderful boat. Not a fast boat by any means, but a great weekend cruiser for a 3 or 4 people. If you still have some quesitons, let me know.


----------



## alan_21_us (Feb 13, 2006)

Yahoo has a group for watkins. I do not own one, but I go to their site quite often as it is very active in the summer season. I go to the site as I would be interested in maybe buying a W27


----------



## watkins270 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a 1978 watkins 27 and it is a very good boat but make sure you check the bottom. my boat has a encapsulated keel and it began taking on water through the keel. I hauled the boat out and the fiberglass had delaminated from the keel and rotted. so with that said i had to peel all the glass off and put on new then i filled it from the top with epoxy resin. they are great boats just be sure to check the bottom.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

This thread is over 5 years old.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

and now it's a year older...
Happy Birthday! 

Ya never know?!?! Someone just *might* be cruising the archives and want/need information. Relevant posts are timeless!

Always curious when the Watkins name comes up, as I'm a proud owner. That a posting is old doesn't make it useless. 
SO glad to hear that I made a wise choice of boat


----------



## TheWollard (Jan 24, 2013)

I found this thread last month. I'm shopping and saving for a W27. I'll add to the conversation when I take the plunge.


----------



## 1navyman (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Ryan, 

We are selling ours. My husband is in Fort Myers with the boat now. Give him a buzz. 317-513-6771 His name is Duston. From what I have been told we are asking low. I don't know. Just want to find a owner who will love her as we have.
Annie


----------



## dan catalyst (Jul 12, 2012)

I just bought a w27 in St.pete last weekend. There is another one on my dock named 'jen jen' were in dock two at the municipal.im in slip 165 s/v 'sun to soul'


----------



## gonewthewind (Jul 5, 2012)

I have owned a watkins 27 built in 81 for a couple years now, and have sailed her from upper chessapeake to florida and lived on board for a year. I find them to be really great boats, she's a lot stronger than you think and can take some weather. Didnt have a problem in small craft advisory winds in the chesepeake but sure got scared for my life a few times before I learned to trust her! They arent fast but they werent designed to be racers, great for weekend sails or cruising bahamas. They are overrigged in my opinion which is good, due to the beam and overhead I've heard they are nicknamed "wide-kins". The bad, make sure she has the 15hp diesel as the one cyl does not move her well at all. My friend had the same boat but with the one cyl and there was a big diference. Look on watkinsowners.com good page with a lot of helpful people. Mine also has the encapsulated keel and takes on water, but I believe its due to shabby fiberglass repair from hitting bottom as I have found no separation and it has never been an issue. I would buy another watkins in a heartbeat is the bottom line! Hope this is helpful!


----------

